# Incredibile giocata di "Playmobil" Ganso



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

tecnicamente mi ha sempre fatto impazzire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Novembre 2013)

Anche lui "scoperto" e suggerito da Braida, come ha fatto recentemente con Lamela, Ricky Alvarez e Mugni. 
Tralasciando l'aspetto fisico, a me Ganso sembra troppo lento per il calcio europeo. Ma magari inserito in un certo contesto potrebbe far bene anche da noi, chissà.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)

Ancora gioca??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora gioca??



questo è il suo rendimento recente... nel 2013 ha giocato 30 partite di cui 25 da titolare, totale 1700 minuti circa


----------



## Gas (25 Novembre 2013)

Comunque è vero che negli ultimi anni tanti nomi sono stati dapprima accostati al Milan (Lavoro di Braida) poi è sempre seguita una lungo corteggiamento mai concretizzato e alla fine sono andati altrove o mai approdati.
Vedi Ganso e Lamela giusto per citarne due.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Novembre 2013)

Alcune azioni del suo ultimo anno 2013. Braida di lui diceva che ha "la magia nei piedi". Recentemente, a maggio ha ribadito che il suo sogno è di giocare nel Milan. Il suo cartellino per il 45% è del San Paolo, mentre il restante 55% di un fondo di investimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Novembre 2013)

Ha la magia nei piedi(cit.)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alcune azioni del suo ultimo anno 2013. Braida di lui diceva che ha "la magia nei piedi". Recentemente, a maggio ha ribadito che il suo sogno è di giocare nel Milan. Il suo cartellino per il 45% è del San Paolo, mentre il restante 55% di un fondo di investimento.



tutta quella tecnica non si può sprecare...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2013)

tecnicamente è un mostro,sfido chiunque a dire il contrario,gli infortuni però lo hanno limitato e lo limitano ancora molto,credo che ormai abbia perso il treno. Se avessimo la possibilità non più di 15 milioni li spenderei non si sa mai che la scommessa va a buon fine


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2013)

Tecnica folle "supportata" da doti fisiche immonde.
Peccato.


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2013)

Tecnicamente ha pochi eguali al mondo attualmente.


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> tecnicamente è un mostro,sfido chiunque a dire il contrario,gli infortuni però lo hanno limitato e lo limitano ancora molto,credo che ormai abbia perso il treno. Se avessimo la possibilità non più di 15 milioni li spenderei non si sa mai che la scommessa va a buon fine



Per farlo giocare davanti la difesa 

Kakà-Ganso-Muntari
------Emanuelson


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2013)

Tecnicamente fortissimo, ma fisicamente nè buono nè integro. Figuriamoci con i metodi nostri di allenamento quanti infortuni all'anno si beccherebbe


----------



## mandraghe (25 Novembre 2013)

se venisse al Milan si infortunerebbe mentre firma il contratto


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

però io vorrei vederlo al milan...ad un prezzo accettabile io lo prenderei...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Novembre 2013)

Intanto Seedorf, intervistato dall'emittente brasiliana Globo, su Ganso dice che in europa potrebbe funzionare solo davanti alla difesa perché sulla trequarti sarebbe troppo lento.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però io vorrei vederlo al milan...ad un prezzo accettabile io lo prenderei...



Si beh, a vederlo non si direbbe sia da calcio europeo, ma poi quando uno arriva ci sta si adatti anche.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però io vorrei vederlo al milan...ad un prezzo accettabile io lo prenderei...



anch'io...quella tecnica non si può buttare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però io vorrei vederlo al milan...ad un prezzo accettabile io lo prenderei...



idem

sull'opinione di seedorf,non sono d'accordo,una delle sue capacità migliori è l'ultimo passaggio e il dribbling nello stretto,davanti alla difesa verrebbero sprecate,non è uno che fa lanci alla pirlo per dire. Come mezz'ala lo vedrei anche


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto Seedorf, intervistato dall'emittente brasiliana Globo, su Ganso dice che in europa potrebbe funzionare solo davanti alla difesa perché sulla trequarti sarebbe troppo lento.


Non è una cattiva idea... in effetti penso di essere d'accordo con Clarence...

Il problema di Ganso non è la velocità. Esistono molti giocatori lenti, per giocare a calcio soprattutto nel ruolo di trequartista è importante intelligenza e doti tecniche. Il problema di Ganso è il dinamismo... avesse quello probabilmente staremmo parlando di un giocatore ai livelli di Zidane.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> però io vorrei vederlo al milan...ad un prezzo accettabile io lo prenderei...


Tecnicamente è forse il migliore giocatore al mondo in questo momento... in passato lo avrei preso, prima degli infortuni. Oggi è un rischio enorme, anche perché non è che te lo regalano.

Il futuro per lui è davanti alla difesa, con un cagnaccio accanto a correre pure per lui e una mezzala molto dinamica in grado di fare entrambe le fasi.

De Jong-Ganso-Schweinsteiger


----------



## Stex (27 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto Seedorf, intervistato dall'emittente brasiliana Globo, su Ganso dice che in europa potrebbe funzionare solo davanti alla difesa perché sulla trequarti sarebbe troppo lento.



si perche lui era velocissimo invece...


----------

